# Kalamazoo, MI - ISO shipping container



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

looking for the whereabouts of a 20’ or 40’ shipping container that is used and weathertight. Would be using it for bulk salt storage so it does not need to be pretty. Let me know if anyone knows where a good place to get one would be. Preferably as close to southwest Michigan as possible. And don’t recommend Craig’s, they all seem to be scam ads in my area.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.containeralliance.com/


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

I purchased my 20 ft from container port in Detroit, I think we paid 1400 and it's in great condition


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

grassmaster06 said:


> I purchased my 20 ft from container port in Detroit, I think we paid 1400 and it's in great condition


1400 delivered?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Google ritchie bros auctions. They have huge auctions all over the world. Most of their auctions have lots of them and we have found some good deals if you dont need the shiny perfect ones and there is an auction coming somewhere near you.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

You could try looking up eagle containers. The owner mark eagle, is a member on here. They are a huge container and portable storage business here in the northeast. They have them for lease/rent/purchase etc. I don't know if he operates that far west, but I'm sure he would have some contacts or information he can pass on.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

grassmaster06 said:


> I purchased my 20 ft from container port in Detroit, I think we paid 1400 and it's in great condition


Wow... that is cheap...

What grade? Delivered?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Wow... that is cheap...
> 
> What grade? Delivered?


Ditto...but coming from Detroit...did you pay cash in the middle of the night?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ditto...but coming from Detroit...did you pay cash in the middle of the night?


Is there any other way???


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks for the responses fellas!


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> 1400 delivered?


Delivery was 350


GrassManKzoo said:


> Thanks for the responses fellas!


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ditto...but coming from Detroit...did you pay cash in the middle of the night?


Lol ,there is a huge shipping yard and they have a list of containers for sale. Get the list a find the container you like and they have a company with a flat bed tilt trailer that drop off to you


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

GrassManKoo, Cheap Delivery Available here !!


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> GrassManKoo, Cheap Delivery Available here !!


Aww I was hoping for some carnage


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Aww I was hoping for some carnage


That jeep was built in....Toledo, Ohio.

Where....they were born


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

On a Call said:


> That jeep was built in....Toledo, Ohio.
> 
> Where....they were born


American Bantam car company invented the Jeep....And it was Born in Pennsylvania


----------

